
What's the Baader-Meinhof phenomenon? - justbees
https://science.howstuffworks.com/life/inside-the-mind/human-brain/baader-meinhof-phenomenon.htm
======
justbees
Someone just mentioned this in another thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18397380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18397380))
and I didn't know there was a name for it. Now I do :D

